# A few from the Houston Herf at Cigar Cigar



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks again to Cliff and Rhonda for putting the March herf together. Cigar Cigar was a great place to hang out. We had a blast! Here's a few of my pics from the night. I would have had more, but I spent a large part of the evening playing poker.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Now that is how you take pictures! Those are so clear Troy, aweome. Hey Rhonda he needs the new lense


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like a good time had by all.


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

I would like to complement troy on his fine camera, and would like to thank him for trusting me to take a few pictures with it.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Now that is how you take pictures! Those are so clear Troy, aweome. Hey Rhonda he needs the new lense


If I would have been more active on Abel's Texas Photo Forum, he'd probably be set in that regard. CigarLive's hobby is so much cheaper! (Notice I didn't say cheap ... I said cheaper. )


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pix! Thanks for sharing. Great camera work!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Great shots Troy! Awesome! Feel like I was there with you all... 

CD


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah I thought the fish eye lens was awesome!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks everybody. Here's a few more I forgot:





Ok, I didn't forget this one. But Rhonda made me put it in here.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn, Troy, those are great pics and it looks like an amazing time was had by all! :biggrin:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you guys look like you had another great time I'm jealous


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Great pictures.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

It looks like everyone had a great time. How was that Havana Club Barrel Proof, it's one of the only ones I haven't tried


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pictures!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll give Texas one thing, they have some beautiful woman. Great group shot of the ladies.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome. You have set a high bar for the Illinois group. We're coming after you...


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nicely done Troy. Could you have gotten a shot of me with a bigger smile? lol. That was my Kool-Aid Smile.

That was a great herf.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

alanf said:


> Awesome. You have set a high bar for the Illinois group. We're coming after you...


Cool- that's what it's all about. Hopefully soon all the states will be having big Cigar Live herfs.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

*Blonde*



boomerd35 said:


> Thanks everybody. Here's a few more I forgot:
> 
> Ok, I didn't forget this one. But Rhonda made me put it in here.


Whoever belongs to the blonde pictured here is a damn lucky man!!!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> Whoever belongs to the blonde pictured here is a damn lucky man!!!!!


That would be Clay (purple shirt)


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I just bought an Olympus E-510 SLR 10 Mega Pixal camera with two lenses. I can see how this will cost more than cigars! ouch!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn Clay you are a lucky guy! Looks like an awesome time! Maybe us Illinoians can show you up this coming weekend!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I just bought an Olympus E-510 SLR 10 Mega Pixal camera with two lenses. I can see how this will cost more than cigars! ouch!


Don't do it Brian! One expensive hobby is enough! It's too late for us ... save yourself while you can!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> I'll give Texas one thing, they have some beautiful woman. Great group shot of the ladies.


We are very lucky!! And they all smoke cigars!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

the HC Barrel Club...........HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!

i have 2 btls left from a GB i set up when it was released........started with 4:eeek::eeek::eeek:

looks like you had a blast.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Hey Troy great pictures. Melody and I are glad we picked you for the wedding photo's.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

xavier_chino said:


> It looks like everyone had a great time. How was that Havana Club Barrel Proof, it's one of the only ones I haven't tried


Tasted pretty darn good to me. Very smooth. But I'm no expert.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> Hey Troy great pictures. Melody and I are glad we picked you for the wedding photo's.


Thanks.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Stunning pics!


----------

